# Replacement For Corsair VX450



## jackal_79 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi All,
    My existing PSU Corsair VX 450 has become faulty and since warranty period is over and same model is not available, i need suggestion for a replacement. Current configuration attached. I would prefer to buy online and require a model with 3 to 5 years warranty. 

Proc:C2D E6550
Mobo: P5G41T-M LX
RAM: DDR2 4GB
Graphics:MSI R7750
Monitor: Dell 1920 Se
Case:NZXT-Gamma

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2014)

Seasonic S12II 520w @ 4950 (5 Years Warranty)
Corsair CX500 @ 3500 (3 Years Warranty)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2014)

antec vp450p is more than sufficient. it has 2 yrs warranty. if you register your product before dec 31 2014, you will get 2 yrs additional warranty too. check here www.digit.in/forum/technology-news/...-extension-campaign-select-products-psus.html
if you have enough budget, then get seasonic s12ii 520.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 22, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Seasonic S12II 520w @ 4950 (5 Years Warranty)
> Corsair CX500 @ 3500 (3 Years Warranty)



Can you confirm what is the best price for seasonic online?. In FK it is available on 5050/- with only 3 year warranty. Also, is it the best performer in that category. Never used this brand. Hence the question


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2014)

Corsair RM450 with 5yrs of warranty


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2014)

Seasonic is the OEM manufacturer of Corsair PSU's. Corsair RM450 uses Taiwanese capacitors where as Seasonic uses Japanese capacitors which give long life.

 Corsair RM450 is costly compared to Seasonic S12II Series which gives 5 Year warranty.
Corsair on the other hand gives excellent service in India.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Seasonic is the OEM manufacturer of Corsair PSU's. Corsair RM450 uses Taiwanese capacitors where as Seasonic uses Japanese capacitors which give long life.
> 
> Corsair RM450 is costly compared to Seasonic S12II Series which gives 5 Year warranty.
> *Corsair on the other hand gives excellent service in India*.


Agreed i m using RM450 which was RMA'ed 3 times


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 23, 2014)

Where do I get the seasonic Psu with 5 years warranty? In flipkart it's sold with only 3 years warranty. Also what is the cost of corsair RM350?


----------



## bibinjohn (Dec 24, 2014)

check amazon for seasonic Seasonic S12II Series 520-Watt Power Supply - Buy Seasonic S12II Series 520-Watt Power Supply Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2014)

Seasonic S12II 520w -4950. (snapeal)


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 2, 2015)

Seasonic looks good. However, one last thought. My current PC configuration is old. In future, if i go for an upgrade, will the seasonic 520W be enough, since it comes with a 5 year warranty and i have to use it for atleast 4 years.

- - - Updated - - -

Can someone advice please???


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 2, 2015)

if you are planning to upgrade then go with S12II 520W or else even Antec VP450p will suffice


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 15, 2015)

I ordered the Seasonic S12II 520W PSU from Amazon and received it today. Thanks All. This thread can be closed now i guess.


----------

